# Best Dog Bed



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

There have been some great threads on things we can't live without for our Havs but one I would love to still hear about is the favorite dog bed. I need to go shopping and it would be great to find one Pepper will think is a perfect match for his little bod needs. So friends, what is it and where'd you find it?? (pictures a plus!)
Thanks so much,
Laura


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Laura,

I think like anything else, the best bed is one they will use. Now Milo wants no part of any bed but mine.  The big girls (especially Cagney) love the flat, thick ones that go on the bottom of crates. Bailey on the other hand loves beds and these are two he's done really well with.

The first is the typical bed of this type, while the second has a removable cover for washing and came with a matching pillow and blanket.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Geri I really love that second bed, where did you get that one? Both Riley & Monte love beds, I have different beds in each room for them.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I have tried thousands, well not in the literal sense, but it sure feels like, and there is one bed that I just LOVE. However, it isn't available anymore so I keep the ones I have and hope they continue to last forever. They are soft and wash over and over and NEVER loose their shape.

I just purchased a new bed for my upcoming litter from Havanese Rescue's new online store. While I could have bought the same bed cheaper somewhere else, I decided to purchase it from HRI since the profit they make will go to a good cause. This bed looks not only wonderful, but it is guaranteed to not bunch up the stuffing and is completely machine washable. Please note, I am VERY picky about the beds I buy as they must be able to survive constant washing and bleaching. While I have not washed it yet as I just got it today, I love how it feels and the bolster is sooooo nice and strong, which is important for machine washing. Here is the bed I am referring too. This isn't the color I got, but it is the same bed just the same. Plus, you will be helping Havanese Rescue.
http://www.havtohavit.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=71&products_id=327


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Me too, Geri! Where did you get the beautiful blue bed???? :ear:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver and Comet seem to go for the round ones.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy I also got some beds from the HRI store, I bought 2 of these in a different color. Monte really likes this one.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Mine don't use beds very often but they are allowed on the furniture so I have tons of doggy throws especially those faux fur ones- mine love them. I learned to not waste money on beds early on with Belle. Usually the cheaper the better and when they wear down, I can toss them. The monogrammed bed was donated after it was a toy box for along time and DH has reminded me of that ever since! Mine really tend to like the small really soft beds that are easy to lay in (now they have cat beds out too which are small as well) or they like the flat thin pillows (we got a soft red one from Ikea that they actually used). Here is one I bought on a cross country road trip for $5. If I would have known all of them would use it, I would have bought a bunch of them... go figure!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cash likes a queen or king size sleigh bed...preferably with two humans in it to offer warmth.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I have the Bowsers Donut Dog Bed. I like the fabric (microvelvet) because hair doesn't stick to it and it's very durable. It comes in lots of different patterns.

http://www.puplife.com/Shop/Control/Product/fp/SFV/32255/vpid/5725520/vpcsid/0/rid/126031#sizing


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy said:


> queen or king size sleigh bed...preferably with two humans in it to offer warmth.


Missy- the photo didn't come thru!!! I could never imagine mine using a dog bed at night. There was a time that both Dora and Dash slept in a crate next to the bed.... boy that didn't last long......


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby never sleeps in a bed, except mine. Kodi likes to sleep in a bed and claimed one of the cat's beds. It was just a fleece bed for a crate that was way too small for him. I bought this one in CVS for $6 and he really loves it.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Cuba will occasionally use his bed - to sleep in. He has a lot more fun trying to tear it apart. He scratches it, bites it, and drags it around. I got cheap ones at Pet Supermarket and Bed Bath and Beyond.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't remember whether the store was Petco or Petsmart. I'll have to try to look it up. I bought it early on when I had Bailey. I had bought the polka dotted one first and when I went back to the store the two leftovers in that pattern were on sale for $10 each. The blue one caught my eye from the first time I saw it but I didn't buy it till I went back into the store. It was $49.99 as I recall and I really didn't want to spend that much, but I must admit I love it and it's very soft.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amanda, we're very lucky that Jasper truly prefers his crate, as a queen size bed is too small for two humans and two giant havs.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Leeann,
That bed is gorgeous, where did you get it? The brand?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

moxie said:


> Leeann,
> That bed is gorgeous, where did you get it? The brand?


Debra

I got the bed from Havanese Rescue, they have a store "Have to Have it" http://www.havtohavit.com/ Like Kathy said I paid a little bit more than if I bought it someplace else but the money goes to a good cause so I always check the store first when I need something.


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I have beds scattered around the house put mostly they are on furniture! Eddie has some unusual sleeping positions though. It looks like his head is on backwards! Does anyone else's dogs do this ?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Paradise Havs said:


> I have beds scattered around the house put mostly they are on furniture! Eddie has some unusual sleeping positions though. It looks like his head is on backwards! Does anyone else's dogs do this ?


Both of mine do it all the time.


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Eddie is the only one of my three that does. Glad to know its common!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter has a new one that he likes, it's like a big round pillow. I bought it because he slept on a pillow in our laps on the drive to FL for New Years. He likes it and sleeps in it more than he did with any of the others that he's chewed up. It doesn't have any edges that he can grip to chew either.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Paradise Havs said:


> Eddie has some unusual sleeping positions though. It looks like his head is on backwards! Does anyone else's dogs do this ?


Scout does it too! :biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kathy said:


> I have tried thousands, well not in the literal sense, but it sure feels like, and there is one bed that I just LOVE. However, it isn't available anymore so I keep the ones I have and hope they continue to last forever. They are soft and wash over and over and NEVER loose their shape.
> 
> I just purchased a new bed for my upcoming litter from Havanese Rescue's new online store. While I could have bought the same bed cheaper somewhere else, I decided to purchase it from HRI since the profit they make will go to a good cause. This bed looks not only wonderful, but it is guaranteed to not bunch up the stuffing and is completely machine washable. Please note, I am VERY picky about the beds I buy as they must be able to survive constant washing and bleaching. While I have not washed it yet as I just got it today, I love how it feels and the bolster is sooooo nice and strong, which is important for machine washing. Here is the bed I am referring too. This isn't the color I got, but it is the same bed just the same. Plus, you will be helping Havanese Rescue.
> http://www.havtohavit.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=71&products_id=327


Kathy, I did the same thing as you and bought the same bed (different fabric) and a bunch of toys for the girls and will also help out the HRI. That is such a good cause and I'm more than happy to help out!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Scooter has a new one that he likes, it's like a big round pillow. I bought it because he slept on a pillow in our laps on the drive to FL for New Years. He likes it and sleeps in it more than he did with any of the others that he's chewed up. It doesn't have any edges that he can grip to chew either.


Hmmmm.......that's a good idea for Miley. We've tried getting her dog beds, but she just chews them. So she has blankets scattered throughout the house to lay on. But I might have to try a pillow with no edges to grip!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I think we got it from dog.com. He's sleeping on it right now!


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I think we got it from dog.com. He's sleeping on it right now!


He looks so cute on it! Cuba likes to get on my pillow with or without my head on it. Perhaps he will take to his own pillow...

Ann - Do you remember if it is a small or medium?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We noticed he liked sleeping on pillows on our trip so we chose that bed when we got back. DH and Scooter have the same birthday, I'm so excited, so I got a different bed for him to keep in his office here at home. Scooter goes down there sometimes but the bed in there is too small so he whines to get in his lap. DH can't work because he'll put his head on the keyboard and it messes him up. LOL

Can't wait to see if he likes that bed!


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

Our little Havs are so much alike, despite their differences! Mine loves to lay draped over the desk with his butt on DH's lap, interfering with the keyboard. He also does that u-turn sleep pose, and loves sleeping on pillows. Thanks everyone for all your great input and photos on beds. Time to go shopping!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

(I know this is an old thread, but I thought the topic BEST DOG BED would be eternal . . .) We thought Shama might receive a new dog bed for Christmas, but when she didn't, we went to TJ Maxx and got these two (see photos). She likes to lean up against walls. Thanks to those who recommended TJ Maxx as a source of dog beds. (Sorry for her greasy muzzle. That's the pig's ear . . .)


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Shama you are SO CUTE!!!! I just love her. Great beds too. 
Here is the best bed Hallie had


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Dee Dee said:


> Here is the best bed Hallie had


That reminds me of the pea and the princess!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes look closely at the bottom of the bed...:wink2:


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Super cute, Dee Dee! I love your work!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I've bought dog beds and crate pads galore. They go unused. My older boy sometimes sleeps in his bed, but both my dogs prefer to have an old blanket on the floor (small one in crate) they can dig around in to make right before settling in. My boy actually likes to sleep at night in the bathroom wedged between the toilet and the shower. Go figure. My girl used her brother's crate pad as a toilet (found her secret peeing place after a couple days of trying to locate what I was smelling...egad!), snd strongly objected to having any kind of pad in her crate. I recently let Lola have uncrated access to my bedroom since she's not had an accident in there in months. She sometimes sleeps in the bed, but prefers the blanket on the floor thing. She's never chosen to sleep in her nice, expensive bed.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Dee Dee said:


> Yes look closely at the bottom of the bed...:wink2:


:nerd: Ha! Ha! I didn't see that the first time!


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I bought Sheldon a "man cave" similar to the one in the link below. The hood zips off, and everything can be laundered. He loves his man cave, and for the few times I've had to board him, the staff tells me that bringing it along made a big difference in how comfortable he felt there.

Plus he's super cute hanging out in his cave.

Posh365 Eskimo Cozy Pet Bed & Reviews | Wayfair[]=12255504#&gid=null&pid=1


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie loves donut beds so she can rest her chin on top.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Emmie is too cute! Love her top knot! <3
Need a picture of Sheldon too in his man cave too


----------



## rocky14 (Dec 25, 2014)

DebW said:


> I bought Sheldon a "man cave" similar to the one in the link below. The hood zips off, and everything can be laundered. He loves his man cave, and for the few times I've had to board him, the staff tells me that bringing it along made a big difference in how comfortable he felt there.
> 
> Plus he's super cute hanging out in his cave.
> 
> Posh365 Eskimo Cozy Pet Bed & Reviews | Wayfair[]=12255504#&gid=null&pid=1


I was thinking of getting Rocky one of these. When I went into his crate this morning he was so curled up in his blanket I could barely see his head sticking out. It's amazing what they can do with a blanket! I was thinking maybe he was cold so he is burying himself in the blanket to keep warm.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

So cute, DebW! Could you post of pic of Sheldon in his cave?


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for posting the pic, MarinaGirl!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Well I thought this was a good trend to add the Havanese bed I make . The fabric is really fun and totally reminds me of a havanese. https://www.etsy.com/listing/276176944/comfy-havanese-dog-bed-pet-denbest?ref=shop_home_listings


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Missy said:


> Cash likes a queen or king size sleigh bed...preferably with two humans in it to offer warmth.


Also Leo's favorite!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Well I thought this was a good trend to add the Havanese bed I make . The fabric is really fun and totally reminds me of a havanese. https://www.etsy.com/listing/276176944/comfy-havanese-dog-bed-pet-denbest?ref=shop_home_listings


Your beds are adorable, Suzi! The next time I need one, I'll be in contact!!!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Very cute! I think Dance would love this!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Great items in your Etsy store Suzi!!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm having troubles posting a picture. Maybe the size is to big? Good I figured it out. :laugh2: I love the fabric that looks like a Havanese ! I have gotten so many fun pictures back of Havis in the Cozi den. One family three havanese all got into it together and thought it was a big toy.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Looks so comfy.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Love it and I want to crawl in there!!:smile2:


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Very cute beds.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Truffles like the donut beds too. This is her favorite from In The Company Of Dogs. It is sooo soft! That's her favorite squeaky toy under her chin. We've had it for months and she doesn't like to give it up!


----------

